# TRIOPS CANCRIFORMIS



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2014)

Hatte die schon jemand im Teich oder im Pflanzenfiltergraben?

Gibt es dazu eigene Erfahrungen hier im Forum.


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Dez. 2014)

Ich hatte mal welche in einem kleinen Bottich sind auch gut gekommen im Sommer.
Aber winterhart sind sie definitiv nicht.


----------



## rollikoi (16. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

denke schon das die Eier winterhart sind. Das erwachsene Tiere den Winter nicht überleben liegt wohl darin begründet das die Tiere temporäre Gewässer besiedeln die immer mal wieder austrocknen. Die Eier überstehen diese Trockenzeit die erwachsenen Tiere nicht.
Ob die Kultur in dauerhaften Gewässern wie Gartenteichen gelingt ist mir nicht bekannt.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2014)

Hagalaz schrieb:


> Aber winterhart sind sie definitiv nicht.


Die Eier sind sogar Sommer hart. Mann muss den Bodengrund nur ab und zu raus nehmen und richtig trocknen.
Also dem Sommer über längere zeit draußen halten klappt auch über längere Zeit. Danke für die Info. Die werden ja sonst nur einige Wochen alt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Dez. 2014)

Hi Torsten,

die Lebensdauer der Krebse - sind/waren ja auch heimisch- wird auch bei dauerhafte Wasserführung, ähnlich wie bei Saisonfischen, kaum länger als 3-4 Monate dauern (nach der Eiablage werden sie wohl sterben) - und es kann folglich auch gut sein das die Eier dieser Art aus periodischen Gewässern zum Schlupf unbedingt eine längere Zeit außerhalb des Wasser brauchen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> und es kann folglich auch gut sein das die Eier dieser Art aus periodischen Gewässern zum Schlupf unbedingt eine längere Zeit außerhalb des Wasser brauchen


Davon gehe ich aus. Die müssen mindestens einmal durch trocknen.
Allgemein wir von 100 Tagen Lebenszeit geredet.


----------

